# North Carolina new marlin record



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

Blue weighed in at 1228.5 in the pirates cove tourney...(OBX) caught aboard the Mimi out of Ft. Lauderdale, Fl.



















more pics at the homepage to this site

http://reelbuzz.com/fishreports/fishnfool/reply.asp?ID=7909&Reply=7909


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Capt Mike King (at the helm) is from my homeKure Beach (NC). =) woot woot! Way to represent! lol

More pics from FryingPanTower.com:


----------



## the donkey (Jun 3, 2008)

Sweet lord what a badass fish! And why do we still have kill tournaments, again?


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

It was caught on a Black Bart breakfast, on 80 pound tackle.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *the donkey (8/16/2008)*Sweet lord what a badass fish! And why do we still have kill tournaments, again?


that was the only one brought in......$493.000.00 and so its known, there were 103 billfish releasedduring this tourney(23 being blue marlin)and only 1 weighed in.....thats a 96% release rate on blues and 100% release on whites and sails.......


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

dang what a fish...

thanks for posting the math Bluffman!:clap


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *bluffman2 (8/16/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *the donkey (8/16/2008)*Sweet lord what a badass fish! And why do we still have kill tournaments, again?
> ...


good god, now where all the bills are. They are in the atlantic!:doh I bet in the gulf we havent had 103 billfish tagged TOTAL in all the touries this year. That is one stud of a fish!


----------



## sirmashalot (May 13, 2008)

the top three boats in the tournament were spencer boats


----------



## redeyes (Jan 14, 2008)

Hell of a fish...but it looks mutilated


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

The hole in the fish's side is where the angler punched through and ripped the Marlin's heart out....he did that instead of using a bat.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

> *Chris Hood (8/18/2008)*The hole in the fish's side is where the angler punched through and ripped the Marlin's heart out....he did that instead of using a bat.


I've done that a few times myself. It always brings a much more satisfying feeling.

Thats a pretty big fish by the way


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

> *tunapopper (8/18/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Chris Hood (8/18/2008)*The hole in the fish's side is where the angler punched through and ripped the Marlin's heart out....he did that instead of using a bat.
> ...


I agree its damn satisfying but at the same time that bat sure is liberating too


----------

